# double or single flats?



## B.P.R

Never considered single theraband gold flats but have one set here i just out on a catty which i like. The catty that is.

Whats your opinions on single vs double theraband gold for small game and accuracy?

Cheers


----------



## beaverman

double is better


----------



## bullseyeben!

Gold is a very versatile band.. has great potential for both speed and power depending simply on how its cut and matched to the ammo being shot.. doubled bands are not always required unless you have a very short draw and are shooting rather heavy ammo.. a 30mm to 20mm taper at 9 or 10" single layer should be more than enough to 10mm lead moving in the high 200s at a long draw..


----------



## DaveSteve

bullseyeben! said:


> Gold is a very versatile band.. has great potential for both speed and power depending simply on how its cut and matched to the ammo being shot.. doubled bands are not always required unless you have a very short draw and are shooting rather heavy ammo.. a 30mm to 20mm taper at 9 or 10" single layer should be more than enough to 10mm lead moving in the high 200s at a long draw..


I guess you will fold the 30mm bands at the fork.

What's y'all opinion about folding the bands vs. doubling them?

Is it a personal preference or are there some advantages for one or the other?


----------



## bullseyeben!

Refering to thera gold: Depends on the fork tips.. I often fold at the forks if the band is much over 25mm at that end.. this can be easier and more economic than the process of doubleing bands, plus when they wear at pouch end, its easy to trim and re edge the single bands for more use, plus the wear will be more consistant than double bands..


----------



## Flatband

I always fold. I find it better. Multiples are difficult to tie and for me kind of a waste. Flatband


----------



## ebooks886

I think it's a question of personal preference - as long as the band is matched to the draw length and ammo then there is not always a necessity for double. I like singles myself and although I don't hunt I can generate enough power for small game. Doubles are more forgiving though in that the match for ammo and draw length isn't as critical due to the increased draw weight.


----------



## Dayhiker

I think it says in Jack Kholer's book about slingshots that doubles shoot faster than folded singles, given same amount of rubber. But I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

A lot of guys like folded bands, just because of the smaller amount of work cutting and tying to the pouch and fork. I most certainly don't recommend folded bands on Saunders Slingshots as the will damage the clip retainers with time. Folded bands are not as flexable on at the fork also. Doubles are a tad Faster and more accurate, but not much. -- Tex


----------



## M.J

Tex-Shooter said:


> A lot of guys like folded bands, just because of the smaller amount of work cutting and tying to the pouch and fork. I most certainly don't recommend folded bands on Saunders Slingshots as the will damage the clip retainers with time. Folded bands are not as flexable on at the fork also. Doubles are a tad Faster and more accurate, but not much. -- Tex


I've pretty much always used folded flats for the reason Tex sited: that I don't like the hassle of cutting doubles.

However, I'm changing my tune now. Dayhiker sent me a fork with a set of doubled 3/4-1/2" TBGs on it and I prefer them by a wide margin to any other set of flats I've used. From now on if I want flats wider than 3/4", I'll cut doubles.


----------



## DaveSteve

M_J said:


> Tex-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of guys like folded bands, just because of the smaller amount of work cutting and tying to the pouch and fork. I most certainly don't recommend folded bands on Saunders Slingshots as the will damage the clip retainers with time. Folded bands are not as flexable on at the fork also. Doubles are a tad Faster and more accurate, but not much. -- Tex
> 
> 
> 
> I've pretty much always used folded flats for the reason Tex sited: that I don't like the hassle of cutting doubles.
> 
> However, I'm changing my tune now. Dayhiker sent me a fork with a set of doubled 3/4-1/2" TBGs on it and I prefer them by a wide margin to any other set of flats I've used. From now on if I want flats wider than 3/4", I'll cut doubles.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Good posts. I will double.


----------



## Flatband

In order for multiples to be effective,they first have to be cut dead equal in width,which usually means a jig or doubling your rubber sheet and cutting two at once.

They then have to be tied properly at the pouch ( no wrinkles) and at the post dead even on some attachment styles and offset with others.

After this is done,they must be checked for equality of draw. This means drawing back the bands until you get some tension and then releasing slowly until one or more bands flex from lack of tension.

If all multiples flex equally,then you have tied and mounted very effectively,if not ( which is more often the case ) you will have one or more bands still with tension-and what does that mean? It means one or two bands will be taking the brunt of the draw and the others will be going along for the ride-which in effect is a waste.

Double flats if tied and cut correctly can be effective and would also be good for shooters who shoot a variety of different ammo.

Most tournament shooters and also the majority of the winners themselves over the last 20 or so years around the world,prefer and use a single band set-up when shooting hard competition.

Another example of a good use for multiples would be a scenario where you are shooting looped tubes, I think doubles is an excellent idea here because the tubes are equalizing themselves due to not being hard mounted at the forks-they find their own equality at draw. This equates to more power and speed. Like others have said previously,it is a matter of choice.

People sometimes think when one of something is good,two has to be better-such is not always the case.

I just wanted to clarify my reasons for not using multiples a lot.

With that said,as long as you're shooting-IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!! Flatband


----------



## mrpaint

Flatband is right as usual, I have been toying around with double TBG 1"-3/4" taper of various lengths. They do produce more power and speed but they are not easy to get set up right.


----------



## NaturalFork

I always cut double. I just dont like the look of folded. And I use the bands as am aiming device, folded creates a slightly thicker "sight".


----------



## mopper

NaturalFork said:


> I always cut double. I just dont like the look of folded. And I use the bands as am aiming device, folded creates a slightly thicker "sight".


Exactly the same here. Plus, with a little practice under my belt - well, rather a lot of practice, really - I have now come to almost enjoy cutting and attaching bands to forks and pouches juuust right.


----------



## Berkshire bred

for target shooting and general plinking i use single bands but if i want to go hunting i use a double band set up.


----------

